
U.S. Military Warns of German Copyright Troll Attacks - sdoering
http://torrentfreak.com/u-s-military-warns-of-german-copyright-troll-attacks-131209/
======
salient
Hey, stealing is stealing. Right US government?

I guess they don't like it much when they are on the other side of a copyright
trial. So why does Obama keep pushing for stricter and longer copyright laws
in the TPP treaty then?!

